# Gettin' the Shakes!!



## silly2002sentra (Jul 2, 2008)

Hey all, I have 98. Im getting the shakes starting at 65mph up till 80, i have not gone any faster than that. I put new axles, inner and outer tie rods,new tires and balancing, and an alignment.... where am i getting this vidration from? It gives me a headache .The guy that did my alignment said ball joints looked fine. What else should i be checking??? Thank you so much.


----------



## lobogobo (May 12, 2009)

Was it there before the work. Could be a bad tire or lousy balance or even a bearing.


----------



## silly2002sentra (Jul 2, 2008)

yeah, before the work i couldnt go over 55..it got better but only by 10 mph...


----------



## lobogobo (May 12, 2009)

Have all 4 wheels balanced using the stud holes for the balancing and not the center hole of the rim as the center point. The dealer has the special tool for this. A tire shop or the corner garage uses the center hole on the rim to balance with their balancing machines.


----------

